# Does anyone know what this white dots are?



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi there, was wondering if anyone knows what these white dots are? In the beginning only a few showed up so I didnt mind them that much... but my tank is starting to get more and more of them....on my glass and wood... they are round or oval white dots that have a hard consistency... so I dont think its eggs of any kind because its fairly hard... I have no clue what they are!!!! I am attaching pics... 

Current fish in my tank:
cardinal tetras
white cloud minnows
2 panda cory
2 yoyo loach
apple snails
nerite snails
red cherry shrimps
CRS 
amano shrimps
1 ramshorn snail


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

I would guess its baby snails... are they all in the same spot everyday?


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Hmmmm the white dots stay there forever... its rather hard to scrape them off.. they dont move or hatch .. just hard oval white dots... I have only nerite snails (which need saltwater to reproduce), apple snails which lay eggs above the water and only 1 ramshorn snail (so that it wouldnt multiply). I did read somewhere that they may be nerite snail eggs that are laid but wont hatch? I dont know if this is true or not or if the person knew what they were talking about... anyone else have any idea what they are? A few I dont mind but they are starting to pop up everywhere all over my tank and are hard to remove...


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

are ramshorn snails hermaphrodites, which means they can lay their own eggs?


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

BettaBeats said:


> are ramshorn snails hermaphrodites, which means they can lay their own eggs?


yep they do


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

laurahmm said:


> Hmmmm the white dots stay there forever... its rather hard to scrape them off.. they dont move or hatch .. just hard oval white dots... I have only nerite snails (which need saltwater to reproduce), apple snails which lay eggs above the water and only 1 ramshorn snail (so that it wouldnt multiply). I did read somewhere that they may be nerite snail eggs that are laid but wont hatch? I dont know if this is true or not or if the person knew what they were talking about... anyone else have any idea what they are? A few I dont mind but they are starting to pop up everywhere all over my tank and are hard to remove...


then it might be nerite eggs since they are really hard to scrape off. Saw it at igor.kanshyn's place the other time


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys... Fish Man do you know if Igor's white dots looked the same as mine? This is my first tank with snails and I've never encountered these white dots before.... Thanks! 

Laura


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

laurahmm said:


> Thanks for the input guys... Fish Man do you know if Igor's white dots looked the same as mine? This is my first tank with snails and I've never encountered these white dots before.... Thanks!
> 
> Laura


They do look the same but he has a lot less or I just couldn't see where most of it was. From what I can tell it looks likes eggs. Better off sending Igor a PM and get his input.


----------



## Evans11 (Aug 7, 2009)

These are definatley nerite snail eggs. I had the exact same white spots in my tank from my Zebra Snail.

Here is a pic from my old tank to compare.









They seem to love attaching the eggs to driftwood and they are crazy hard to remove.

Brian


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks Brian,

Were your nerite eggs hard as well? It seems like that is what I have, just wanted to verify that one last detail. Thanks!


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

*nerite snail eggs*

That's nerite snails eggs.

People told that they were hard to remove. I was not tried to do this yet.
Feed less and they will lay them less


----------

